# Is It Or Is It Not A Knife?



## kwayne (Jun 19, 2016)

Found this yesterday! South Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

It`s a percussion flake. It could have possibly been used as a knife in the distant past. Many were but it`s hard to tell. I`ve used ones like it to skin deer and furbearers.


----------



## kwayne (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info. It is sharp all the way around except for the butt end.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

What Nic said-it's a percussion thinning flake. I'm sure they were frequently used as cutting tools.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 7, 2016)

its a flake of flint. trash it.


----------

